# Say it ain’t so scott! Scott cochran to leave bama?



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

http://touchdownalabama.net/2015/12/02/say-aint-scott-scott-cochran-leave-bama/


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

it looks like this Cochran guy is the heart and soul of the bama staff. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats Dawgs on tearing down the dynasty.





Woooooooo


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats Dawgs on tearing down the dynasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woooooooooo!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Woooooooooo!!!



Wooooooooo


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

if its not a done deal yet than I would not get to exited yet...


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

I hear he has packed his bags and called an Athens realtor.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2015)

nickel back said:


> if its not a done deal yet than I would not get to exited yet...



This^

It was also supposed to be a done deal when Kirby was coming to be our DC. Let's wait and see.


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

He got a 25K raise last June... Saban has already said he's going to do what it takes to keep Cochran. Another raise is in his future.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2015)

Saban says talk to the water bottle.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> He got a 25K raise last June... Saban has already said he's going to do what it takes to keep Cochran. Another raise is in his future.



I just left the Bama message board and the Cochran melt down is hilarious......


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

Coke bottle...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just left the Bama message board and the Cochran melt down is hilarious......



I'm here reading this ....you pups are pathetic, I'm honored that UGA is selling out to emulate BAMA, but it ain't gonna work, you'll always be BAMA lite. If UGA had the guts, they'd try to CREATE something new and different. The wailing and gnashing of teeth will be epic, ...mark it down so you can bring this post back in 3 years


----------



## DouglasB. (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I just left the Bama message board and the Cochran melt down is hilarious......



The crazy thing is that many Bama fans didn't even know who Cochran was until all this hit the fan. I know that's pretty bad to say about our own fan base...but truth it truth.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

All the hope in dog'ville again.. next year this, next year that.. blah, blah blah.. same ole' rhetoric ... Ive never seen so many replace that G sticker on their truck so fast.... pathetic


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I'm here reaam reading happeni ....you pups are pathetic, I'm honored that UGA is selling out to emulate BAMA, but it ain't gonna work, you'll always be BAMA lite. If UGA had the guts, they'd try to CREATE something new and different. The wailing and gnashing of teeth will be epic, ...mark it down so you can bring this post back in 3 years





Yes it is going to work
we did try something new and different: it was the Mark Richt era
The wailing and gnashing of teeth is already happening-see your own post


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

until uga sells out and lets the football coach run the program top to bottom nothing will change. I see some future head butting going on with the McGarrity clown and Kirby Smart. Big DOLLAR needs to fix this situation now.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> The crazy thing is that many Bama fans didn't even know who Cochran was until all this hit the fan. I know that's pretty bad to say about our own fan base...but truth it truth.



got to disagree with you on this, Saban has been marketing this guy for years,....Dawg fans might remember that it was Cochran who said the reason UGA was going to wear black jerseys for the "blackout"  was because they were going to attend their own F-ing funeral,....then ESPN did a couple of pieces on Cochran as well as several other sports shows.
If a BAMA fan doesn't know who Cochran is, then they are only a casual fan.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope Saban retires after next season and smart bails on uga to take over bama hahahaha!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> The crazy thing is that many Bama fans didn't even know who Cochran was until all this hit the fan. I know that's pretty bad to say about our own fan base...but truth it truth.



thought pretty much all knew him.. everyone I've spoken to has...hard to miss that loud mouth of his.. personally, i could care less if he goes,, who can't yell and scream all the time?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Yes it is going to work
> we did try something new and different: it was the Mark Richt era
> The wailing and gnashing of teeth is already happening-see your own post



no weeping here, you seem not to know the truth, Saban built this BAMA program, and he will maintain it, we've moved lots and lots of coaches and players through the system, BAMA will be fine....Bear did it for 3 decades, Saban will do it as long as he wants.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope Saban retires after next season and smart bails on uga to take over bama hahahaha!



Of course you do.  You know the beatings in store for you.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

this dude thinks S&C coaches win Championships

omg, i'm gonna have to stop reading your threads man


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2015)

*Kirby*



> It was also supposed to be a done deal when Kirby was coming to be our DC. Let's wait and see



Well, the inside story when Richt tried to get Kirby to be DC was that Saban talked to Smart and told him that he (Smart) should wait because Richt would likely be fired in a few years if UGA didn't win a championship in the next few. And if Smart was on the staff when Richt got fired, he would be swept out the door with him. Saban told Smart he was young enough to be patient, and if he did he would go in as HBC not DC.  

UGA current strength guy was a Cochran assistant at 'Bama. Saban and Bama can pay him $500K....not convinced UGA would.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

Also think coaches who've never been a hc wins championships too!! Gotta love a uga fan!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also think coaches who've never been a hc wins championships too!! Gotta love a uga fan!



bless their hearts......clueless


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> The crazy thing is that many Bama fans didn't even know who Cochran was until all this hit the fan. I know that's pretty bad to say about our own fan base...but truth it truth.



I know he's just the lowly S&C coach


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> this dude thinks S&C coaches win Championships
> 
> omg, i'm gonna have to stop reading your threads man


 He is completely obsessed with Bama, he starts more Bama threads than anything Ga. Uga is still 10 years away from a National Championship or longer. He is just lashing out...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I'm here reading this ....you pups are pathetic, I'm honored that UGA is selling out to emulate BAMA, but it ain't gonna work, you'll always be BAMA lite. If UGA had the guts, they'd try to CREATE something new and different. The wailing and gnashing of teeth will be epic, ...mark it down so you can bring this post back in 3 years



 Like Bama did! Hiring a Bama alum like Saban... Nice try city boy!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> He is completely obsessed with Bama, he starts more Bama threads than anything Ga. Uga is still 10 years away from a National Championship or longer. He is just lashing out...



Shut yo mouf bama boy!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> He is completely obsessed with Bama, he starts more Bama threads than anything Ga. Uga is still 10 years away from a National Championship or longer. He is just lashing out...


 

bless his heart is all i can say..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bless their hearts......clueless



I think 10rc scored pretty easy enough on smarts d this year with over 300yards of O. Also they put up 38 and 512 yards on ol pruitt so either way im good!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> got to disagree with you on this, Saban has been marketing this guy for years,....Dawg fans might remember that it was Cochran who said the reason UGA was going to wear black jerseys for the "blackout"  was because they were going to attend their own F-ing funeral,....then ESPN did a couple of pieces on Cochran as well as several other sports shows.
> If a BAMA fan doesn't know who Cochran is, then they are only a casual fan.



Thank you for your honesty sir. 60 minutes also did a show on Cochran as well. The guy is a hoot and I for one would love to see him in Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also think coaches who've never been a hc wins championships too!! Gotta love a uga fan!





BROWNING7WSM said:


> bless their hearts......clueless



Awe looks you two have friends... Congrats a 10RC fan and Bama fan teaming up on a message board...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Awe looks you two have friends... Congrats a 10RC fan and Bama fan teaming up on a message board...



bless your heart


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bless your heart



Thank you! I really needed that!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Awe looks you two have friends... Congrats a 10RC fan and Bama fan teaming up on a message board...



A real bromance. They should get a room.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> A real bromance. They should get a room.



You know it stinging the tiders when they team up with a 10RC fan..... Sick if you ask me......


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Shut yo mouf bama boy!!!!!



It will be OK. Just wait until Derrick Henry breaks Hershal Walkers rushing record this Saturday. You can start a new thread. Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> It will be OK. Just wait until Derrick Henry breaks Hershal Walkers rushing record this season. You can start a new thread. Roll Tide



Derrik Henry will never beat Walker's record. That dodo he has hanging out of the back of his helmet will slow him down just enough to come up shy of the record....


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Like Bama did! Hiring a Bama alum like Saban... Nice try city boy!!!!!



dang, when you troll, you go deep...

how did you come up with Saban having any previous ties to BAMA?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> It will be OK. Just wait until Derrick Henry breaks Hershal Walkers rushing record this Saturday. You can start a new thread. Roll Tide



uh oh.. you did it now

talking about that stupid nut job.. he's probably president of obamacare.. freakin nut


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> dang, when you troll, you go deep...
> 
> how did you come up with Saban having any previous ties to BAMA?



read it again


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Also think coaches who've never been a hc wins championships too!! Gotta love a uga fan!



Would you like to compare your current head coaches first 9 years while at  three different schools I might add, versus CMR 's previously unproven first 9 years?
 Once again, I will say that Kirby may not be the guy, but please Lord do not let UGA turn into the coaching carousel dumpster fire that UT has been for the last 15 years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Would you like to compare your current head coaches first 9 years while at  three different schools I might add, versus CMR 's previously unproven first 9 years?
> Once again, I will say that Kirby may not be the guy, but please Lord do not let UGA turn into the coaching carousel dumpster fire that UT has been for the last 15 years.



All I know is butch jones won 10 games at cincy so he had some experience. Good luck with a guy whos not actually coached any. Saban runs that show he even runs those cordinators. I hope athens burns for the next 10 years! You guys are scared cause theres a possibility that could possibly happen!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

Sherman took a dump on Athens


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> read it again



...history lesson....1st coach after Bear,...Ray Perkins-Alum
next coach...Bill Curry-no association, next coach gene Stallings-one of "Bear's boys" from A & M, next Coach...Dubose-Alum, next coach Francione-no association, next coach Schula-Alum, next coach Saban-no association.

I really missed your point, what was it?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope athens burns for the next 10 years! You guys are scared cause theres a possibility that could possibly happen!



Butch Jones
Title 	Head coach
Team 	Tennessee
Conference 	SEC
Record 	20–17 (.541)

With these kind of numbers, there is NO reason for you to worry about our possible fires.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Butch Jones
> Title 	Head coach
> Team 	Tennessee
> Conference 	SEC
> ...



Nope..
Kirby Smart
Record      0-0 data insufficent
Yeah id really like to flip a coin to see if my fav football team will be good or a dumpster fire. 
Shoulda kept richt..youll say that in about 3 years.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Derrik Henry will never beat Walker's record. That dodo he has hanging out of the back of his helmet will slow him down just enough to come up shy of the record....



95 yards and it is done... Don't cry, Walker was an OK running back. Roll Tide


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> 95 yards and it is done... Don't cry, Walker was an OK running back. Roll Tide



Which would make Henry another OK running back.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Which would make Henry another OK running back.



The #1 OK running back... #1, not anything normal to Uga...  Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> ...history lesson....1st coach after Bear,...Ray Perkins-Alum
> next coach...Bill Curry-no association, next coach gene Stallings-one of "Bear's boys" from A & M, next Coach...Dubose-Alum, next coach Francione-no association, next coach Schula-Alum, next coach Saban-no association.
> 
> I really missed your point, what was it?



My point was Saban wasn't a Bama alum. Kirby is a UGA alum. If you need to tie Kirby to Bama that's fine. Doesn't matter to me. No harm no foul.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> The #1 OK running back... #1, not anything normal to Uga...  Roll Tide



That deer in your pic isn't a day over 3.5


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That deer in your pic isn't a day over 3.5



Can't you see that's a bear... You bumped your head.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 3, 2015)

Calm down kids


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> Can't you see that's a bear... You bumped your head.



Stop playing trick on me!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Stop playing trick on me!!!



Roll Tide....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

00Beau said:


> The #1 OK running back... #1, not anything normal to Uga...  Roll Tide



UGA is in Georgia, not Alabama. That's #1 material right there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> UGA is in Georgia, not Alabama. That's #1 material right there.



We have winner!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> My point was Saban wasn't a Bama alum. Kirby is a UGA alum. If you need to tie Kirby to Bama that's fine. Doesn't matter to me. No harm no foul.



Brownie, I'm totally confused,...why would i attempt to "tie Kirby to BAMA"?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope..
> 
> Shoulda kept richt..youll say that in about 3 years.



"Should have kept Fulmer"...you HAVE been saying since 2008!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Brownie, I'm totally confused,...why would i attempt to "tie Kirby to BAMA"?



Tapping out. I'm confused too:rof


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

Question: Is Bama's S&C coach worth three pages on Woody's?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

GAGE said:


> "Should have kept Fulmer"...you HAVE been saying since 2008!



No fulmer was legit burnt out. That's why you havnt seen him coaching since. Richt wasn't burnt out. We needed a change how it was handled by the old ad rurnt us.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Question: Is Bama's S&C coach worth three pages on Woody's?



This thread will be locked when it all becomes official. I honestly think Smart and Cochran may have been Saban's process after all........


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> This thread will be locked when it all becomes official.



Nah. It will just slowly sink into anonymity.

In the mean time it has went full moron.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Nah. It will just slowly sink into anonymity.
> 
> In the mean time it has went full moron.



This is mines kimds of threaz......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm hearing there is a protest planned for tomorrow to keep Cochran...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> No fulmer was legit burnt out. That's why you havnt seen him coaching since. Richt wasn't burnt out. We needed a change how it was handled by the old ad rurnt us.



These things are tough to handle in the best of times. I don't really know what the right way is when the coach is not ready in his mind to go.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

Just hope yalls ad is better than mike Hamilton was for us lol. He single handily set us back. Dooley? Really? One wrong pick and about 4 years of bad recruiting will kill ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

why would cochran go to a cheap, mid tier program with poor facilities that cant match his 420k salary at bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Which would make Henry another OK running back.



nope. with the heisman added and potential nc it makes him the greatest running back in sec history; walker and bo become footnotes in history.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2015)

Saban pulling out the checkbook to keep Cochran. Maybe Cochran will sell Saban the process and leave with Kirby.... Stay tunned


----------



## Amoo (Dec 3, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Question: Is Bama's S&C coach worth three pages on Woody's?



Most topics on Woody's go on for about 3 pages, problem is UGA fans can't figure out how to keep it in 1 thread.  Think the whole front page looked like this a week ago:

UGA Getting a New Coach
Herp Derp Richt Fired
Fire CMR
Who's our next coach
Why did they fire Richt
Richt's Gone
Next Year


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Amoo said:


> Most topics on Woody's go on for about 3 pages, problem is UGA fans can't figure out how to keep it in 1 thread.  Think the whole front page looked like this a week ago:
> 
> UGA Getting a New Coach
> Herp Derp Richt Fired
> ...



Trouble with Bammer fans is they can't read the thread topic.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nope. with the heisman added and potential nc it makes him the greatest running back in sec history; walker and bo become footnotes in history.



Nice try, but..........no.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Nice try, but..........no.



more yards, heisman coming his way and potential nc, you are out of your mind. he will have exceeded both walker and bo in a single season. .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2015)

amoo said:


> most topics on woody's go on for about 3 pages, problem is uga fans can't figure out how to keep it in 1 thread.  Think the whole front page looked like this a week ago:
> 
> Uga getting a new coach
> herp derp richt fired
> ...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> more yards, heisman coming his way and potential nc, you are out of your mind. he will have exceeded both walker and bo.



In one season, maybe. Herschel did it in 11 games. 

I wouldn't put that NC trophy in his hands just yet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2015)

DSGB said:


> In one season, maybe. Herschel did it in 11 games.
> 
> I wouldn't put that NC trophy in his hands just yet.



nope, but i would the heisman


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys heard anything else?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Cochran is Uga all the way.


According to my booster friends.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cochran is Uga all the way.
> 
> 
> According to my booster friends.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2015)

Big Dollar says it aint bappening.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

Only Saban knows. He got teared up talking about Kirby yesterday. It was good to see that from him makes me feel a lot better about Kirby coming to Athens. Any coach Saban has that much respect for is tell all for me. Ready to get Kirby back to Athens town! Also Tiders please destroy the lizards today!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Only Saban knows. He got teared up talking about Kirby yesterday. It was good to see that from him makes me feel a lot better about Kirby coming to Athens. Any coach Saban has that much respect for is tell all for me. Ready to get Kirby back to Athens town! Also Tiders please destroy the lizards today!!



Yep

He thinks very highly of Kirby as a coordinator


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep
> 
> He thinks very highly of Kirby as a coordinator



I'm hearing the process was written by him and Kirby along with Cochran. I think Saban is smart but smart people surround themselves with Smart people so I'm thinking Smart and Cochran may be more of Bama's success than fans like you know....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2015)

Stay tuned folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm hearing the process was written by him and Kirby along with Cochran. I think Saban is smart but smart people surround themselves with Smart people so I'm thinking Smart and Cochran may be more of Bama's success than fans like you know....



But smart ole Saban can hire two more smart coordinators.  That is what a smart HC does.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But smart ole Saban can hire two more smart coordinators.  That is what a smart HC does.



Exactly Bama just reloads coaches like recruits!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly Bama just reloads coaches like recruits!!!



Even the OBC screwed up and Saban ain't him by a long shot.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Even the OBC screwed up and Saban ain't him by a long shot.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 9, 2015)

DSGB said:


> In one season, maybe. Herschel did it in 11 games.
> 
> I wouldn't put that NC trophy in his hands just yet.


Henry 339 rushes. Walker 410 rushes.  Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 14, 2015)

OK, it ain't so, Cochran staying at Bama...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2015)

Just saw that. Great news


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 14, 2015)

00Beau said:


> OK, it ain't so, Cochran staying at Bama...



Always was


Rtr


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

He'll be in Athens after he's eligible for his retirement next year. Mark it down!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 14, 2015)

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 14, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!
> 
> •••



Roll Tide Roll


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2015)

Cochran is a gem would have loved to see him Athens. He's a fan favorite in T town.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Cochran is a gem would have loved to see him Athens. He's a fan favorite in T town.



That's an understatement. 
Man, am i glad to see he's staying!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 15, 2015)

word is that he is now just shy of $1m....wow...Bama making it rain. They be throwing that cash...gots to run out sooner or later.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 15, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> word is that he is now just shy of $1m....wow...Bama making it rain. They be throwing that cash...gots to run out sooner or later.



when you generate over $175MM annually, lots of options available...


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cochran is Uga all the way.
> 
> 
> According to my booster friends.




_GREAT_ sources...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> _GREAT_ sources...



Yeah they suck.


They donate $125/year, I can't believe they aren't in the know.  Idjits.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2015)

Word is Pruitt and Cochran have already came to blows. Stay tuned......


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yeah they suck.
> 
> 
> They donate $125/year, I can't believe they aren't in the know.  Idjits.



I'm thinking the $1K donors know more. The $10K donors know most.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Word is Pruitt and Cochran have already came to blows. Stay tuned......



....


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Word is Pruitt and Cochran have already came to blows. Stay tuned......



Say it ain't so Joe.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep Pruitt lost.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm thinking the $1K donors know more. The $10K donors know most.



And the big $ like Elfiii makes the decisions?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 16, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> word is that he is now just shy of $1m....wow...Bama making it rain. They be throwing that cash...gots to run out sooner or later.



Imagine what that will do to his retirement check once he becomes fully vested after next season.


----------



## 4bob4 (Dec 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yeah they suck.
> 
> 
> They donate $125/year, I can't believe they aren't in the know.  Idjits.



This has me laughing out loud in my office this morning!


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2015)

Did he just use Kirby and UGA for more $$$$???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did he just use Kirby and UGA for more $$$$???



Nah him and Kirby are close friends.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did he just use Kirby and UGA for more $$$$???



sure. rtr.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did he just use Kirby and UGA for more $$$$???



I don't believe so. Most Tiders thought that if Smart left, so would Cochran. The general vibe is they are good friends, kids play together, wives hang out together, etc..
 We didn't know what it would take to keep him, but i'm glad they found the right number. We all love the guy and would truly hate to lose him.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't believe so. Most Tiders thought that if Smart left, so would Cochran. The general vibe is they are good friends, kids play together, wives hang out together, etc..
> We didn't know what it would take to keep him, but i'm glad they found the right number. We all love the guy and would truly hate to lose him.



 Did he ever agree to go to UGA in the first place? if so

  Agree to a raise from UGA?  I would think to make a lateral move he would be offered more


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did he ever agree to go to UGA in the first place? if so
> 
> Agree to a raise from UGA?  I would think to make a lateral move he would be offered more



No one knows for sure but by the raise he got one or two things happened he was thinking about and told Saban or Saban just took care of him the stop something before it happened. We have his young protege in Athens now our S&C is in good hands.


----------



## Scott G (Dec 23, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Imagine what that will do to his retirement check once he becomes fully vested after next season.



My understanding is THIS is the reason he stayed.  With him only being a year out from being vested at Bama, I doubt there was ever really that much chance he was leaving to begin with. 1 more year at Bama and he can go coach anywhere while still drawing a check from T-Town.

I think there is a better chance, if there even is a chance, Cochran lands in Athens in 2017.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

Scotty will be a Dawg.... Real Estate agent friend told me that Momma Smart is looking for two houses in Watkinsville... Word is that the Smarts will buy both and the Cochran family will be moving to Athens too. Also Mrs. Cochran has been with Mrs Smart on all the appointments........


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Scotty will be a Dawg.... Real Estate agent friend told me that Momma Smart is looking for two houses in Watkinsville... Word is that the Smarts will buy both and the Cochran family will be moving to Athens too. Also Mrs. Cochran has been with Mrs Smart on all the appointments........



I'm hearing that as well.  However, I hear he is going to stay next year in Bammer to get vested in his retirement.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I'm hearing that as well.  However, I hear he is going to stay next year in Bammer to get vested in his retirement.



Yes, he will coach one more year at Bama. I'll let y'all know when they close.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2020)

RipperIII said:


> when you generate over $175MM annually, lots of options available...


You should eat some words like a few other Bammers...

Cochran is a Dawg! Interesting thread... 

Boom!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2020)

Go Dawgs and GO KIRBY!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2020)

Just wait for it...

Cochran is not wanted at Bama anymore..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 25, 2020)

But, muh injuries Pawwwwl!!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 25, 2020)

Hmmmm, from head strength and conditioning coach to  special teams coordinator, got to see how this plays out.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/dawgnation/kirby-smart-on-hiring-scott-cochran-hire


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just wait for it...
> 
> Cochran is not wanted at Bama anymore..


Well, that took less than 12 hours... 



spurrs and racks said:


> If you don't want to be here, we don't want you here.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 25, 2020)

oh......BOOM!

roll tide


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should eat some words like a few other Bammers...
> 
> Cochran is a Dawg! Interesting thread...
> 
> Boom!



LOL!!!...your psychosis runs deep!
BAMA obviously didn't want Cochran as a position Coach = options...the option to make him a position coach, or the option to let him go...

I wish him well, he's a fan favorite and i appreciate what he brings to the table, but in NO way should you buy into the hype that Kirby "stole" him, or that there was even any attempt to renegotiate with Cochran...adios was the message.
This was not unexpected by those in the know, disappointing to some, myself included, but not unexpected...this convo has been going on for 2 years at least.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 25, 2020)

Paaaaaaawl!  We always win Paaaaaawl!  We will be even better now Paaaaaawl!?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 25, 2020)

Saban didn't even allow him to say goodbye to the team.  I get that, going to a direct competitor, but man.  I'm betting there is a fire burning to get even.  Makes what already is a great early season game even better.


----------



## poohbear (Feb 25, 2020)

Saban Has to be an *** to work for I would think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2020)

kingfish said:


> Saban didn't even allow him to say goodbye to the team.  I get that, going to a direct competitor, but man.  I'm betting there is a fire burning to get even.  Makes what already is a great early season game even better.




Nah... Listen to the Bammers on here.. Bama didn't need him and he's just a S&C coach..


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 25, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... Listen to the Bammers on here.. Bama didn't need him and he's just a S&C coach..


He was the greatest thing since sliced bread til he went to UGA!

Now we don’t need him!


----------

